# Salt Cured Shrimp Bait



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

A friend of mine just returned from the Outer Banks and said that an old timer told him about salt curing his bait shrimp. Just wondering if any of you guys have done this and what was you experience with it. According to Mick, the old guy said it would stay on the hook longer. I'm assuming that he was using a circle hook on a bottom rig.

Any ideas or suggestions would be great.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

Check out the thread in the bible about salting baits. I tried it for the first time last year with shrimp using some of the suggestions in that thread. I thought it worked pretty good, definitely stays on the hook better!


----------



## bsummers12 (Feb 3, 2013)

BASSnDRUM said:


> Check out the thread in the bible about salting baits. I tried it for the first time last year with shrimp using some of the suggestions in that thread. I thought it worked pretty good, definitely stays on the hook better!




Thanks...didn't even see the archives section. I check it out.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The SEARCH feature in the upper right corner is your friend....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bsummers12 said:


> A friend of mine just returned from the Outer Banks and said that an old timer told him about salt curing his bait shrimp. Just wondering if any of you guys have done this and what was you experience with it. According to Mick, the old guy said it would stay on the hook longer. I'm assuming that he was using a circle hook on a bottom rig.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions would be great.
> 
> ...


We at Teach's Lair have been "Salting" or Brining our Bait Shrimp for ever. Each Batch is Brined with a Product call Atomic Brine (which we also Sell) So if you purchase your shrimp here its all ready done for you.. Just an FYI... 

JAM


----------



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

bsummers12,
Yes salted shrimp work's well. I also live in Ohio. A couple of week's ago I went to GFS, Bought some canning salt and a frozen 1.5 Lb bag of raw shrimp.
That should last my brother-in-law and I for the week in September. Got the Information in the Bible Section. Great stuff there.
Later,
erietuna


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

erietuna said:


> bsummers12,
> Yes salted shrimp work's well. I also live in Ohio. A couple of week's ago I went to GFS, Bought some canning salt and a frozen 1.5 Lb bag of raw shrimp.
> That should last my brother-in-law and I for the week in September. Got the Information in the Bible Section. Great stuff there.
> Later,
> erietuna


I love using salted shrimp and I do it just the way you are doing it. I too have to travel a long way to the beach and the shrimp will keep well all the way there and while we are there no matter how hot it is. I think there is a suggestion in the bible about adding some baking soda to keep them from getting too tuff. I think 2 weeks before you need them is the best time. JMO


----------



## Colinspop (Nov 10, 2013)

New to the forum and I see several references to the "bible" and the archives but I can't find them or directions on how to use the forum. Can you help?
My particular question has to do with the salting process. Can it be done without refrigeration when the outside are temp at midday is75-80F?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, Colinspop. Before I really knew of an actual "method", I actually started salting shrimp as a way to keep them from spoiling during hot summer day trips. We used to just get a plastic container, and fill it with coarse salt and shrimp. Just like that. I've used shrimp that have been stored with no refrigeration in plastic containers, for many months. Not ideal bait for everything, but works a great deal of the time!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I buy 10lbs @ a time in Georgetown when the shrimp boats come in, remove the heads and put 20 - 25 pcs. in freezer bags and put in a about 1/4 box of sea salt and put in freezer. Salt keeps it from freezing and stays on the hook a lot longer. I've heard people say fish won't bite salted shrimp. That's BS the shrimp come out of salt water. I catch a lot of fish with it. If you don't believe me ask Surfmom.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

It also works great for cut bait/finger mullet sides. I had a bunch of fresh whole finger mullet left over from a previous fishing trip. They were frozen in a solid block of ice in a gallon milk jug. I thawed them out a few days before another fishing trip, went ahead and "filleted" them (my preferred method for baiting smaller bottom rigs for puppy drum, etc.) and then packed the side strips in a salt/baking soda mix. They stayed on the hook really well and we caught fish with them.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

rabbitdog2 said:


> I buy 10lbs @ a time in Georgetown when the shrimp boats come in, remove the heads and put 20 - 25 pcs. in freezer bags and put in a about 1/4 box of sea salt and put in freezer. Salt keeps it from freezing and stays on the hook a lot longer. I've heard people say fish won't bite salted shrimp. That's BS the shrimp come out of salt water. I catch a lot of fish with it. If you don't believe me ask Surfmom.


Ive never salted shrimp but have seen some quailty fish caught with it this year, mostly by the same old salt who fishes near 300 days a year.
37", 32" and 18" red drum, 26" black drum and some nice bull whiting.


----------

